# Green tiger beetle



## orionmystery (Jun 1, 2011)

Green tiger beetle..super reflective..


----------



## mjbine (Jun 1, 2011)

Very nice.  Love the colors.


----------



## Davor (Jun 1, 2011)

The first one is real good! the close up of the beetle makes it look so big and mean but at the same time shows detailed and beautiful they it really is. Great work once again


----------



## ChrisA (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes agree with Davor -  The first shot is the pick of the bunch.


----------



## Olcoot (Jun 2, 2011)

1st shot is excellent , all are very good and interesting


----------



## PhotoTish (Jun 2, 2011)

Great photos - I also like photo 1 best with photo 3 as a close second :thumbup:


----------



## NayNay (Jun 2, 2011)

Another vote for photo 1! Awesome!! Wooooowwwww!!!


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for looking and commenting, mjbine, Davor, NayNay, ChrisA, Tony, PhotoTish.


----------

